# Info needed on powering a motorhome when wild camping



## POGJONES (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi all
Only had a motorhome for a month, and would like some advice on powering it when electricity is not available. It is a Burstner nexxo t660 just over 12 months old. We wish to get some use out of it during the winter months probably no more than 3-4 days at a time. Thought about fitting an extra battery and possibly buying a quiet generator maybe even a solar panel . Would want to run 12v lights, pumps and lcd tv. The fridge and heating would be on gas but is blown air heating adequate for those cold days. Is it also safe to fit an extra battery!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi,

Just been away for 4 days, not on EHU.

I have a 110 battery + factory fitted Solar Panel.

I had to use the blown air heating one night for a couple of hours.

I had no problem with powering the lights pumps and so on.

I will be looking to add a second battery at some time just as a belt and bracers. 

As long as your battery is in tip top condition for the period of time your suggesting all should be ok.

Steve


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

You may want to look at this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-690369.html#690369


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Extra battery is really a must for wild camping, as is solar, see todays post of bargain panel, they are cheap so if you want one I'd PM the man now.

We went away over Xmas in ours, Truma heating was too hot we had to keep turning it down, it takes seconds to warm up.

We don't have the lights on unless needed, even then you can get away with just one most of the time, We;re think in of getting a couple of LED ones for when we want to just chill and read.

Our set up is simple, and we ONLY wild camp, we've never run out of power.

We have a 40watt panel, 2 x 110ah (amp hour) batteries 1 x 300 watt inverter, for small stuff, but it can and does power either a LCD TV and a DVD player, or a LCD/DVD combo + a Freeview PVR, Just got a 600watt inverter too, not sure what we're going to use it for yet though, it was £5 more than a 300 watt one so what the hell I thought, we do have a Honda genny 700 watts, just in case but have yet to need it.

Wild camping is about the management of finite resources and I enjoy getting a quart from a pint pot.

Always try to to only take thing with you that have more than one use.

Kev.,


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Each mod costs and has its payback - eventually.
In order of quickest payback:
1. Run everything you can direct from 12v (not via inverter)
2. LED lighting
3. Extra batteries (as long as you have a) the payload capacity and b) somewhere secure to fit it as near to the existing leisure battery as poss.)
4. Solar cells but not so quick to payback in the Winter in the UK so dubious that you would ever get your money back...
5. Genny. Not popular on campsites and some ban them but OK for wild camping.
6. Wind turbine. Good for Winter if you are willing to a) camp in unsheltered spots and b) happy to erect and dismount it each camp and c) can cope with a little noise. Unlikely to ever get your money back but still can prolong your off-grid time.

The above are only my opinion which some might dare to argue with! 8O 
Patrick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You'll get no argument from me Patrick, all valid points, I keep meaning to look into getting stuff powered by 12 v instead of using the inverter, I think my PVR might be a problem though.

Kev.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Bit of a "how long is a piece of string?" question. 

The solar panel won't give you much power during the winter months, due to the low angle of the sun (and the fact that there's generally not much sun around  ). The amount of power will also depend on the size of the panel.

A generator can be antisocial if there's anyone camped near to you.

In the summer, we can survive indefinitely (I think) off hookup, because our 120W panel recharges the batteries (I have two leisure batteries) by lunchtime. There again, we're not using many lights, and not watching much TV. The winter is very different, and the blown air heating will use up to 0.5 Amps (as far as I can find out).

If you're serious about wild camping in the winter, I'd definitely get a generator, but be considerate about where you use it.

Don't forget to allow for the weight of the genny in your payload (winter clothes are heavier - and there's more of them - than summer clothes).

Gerald


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Well to be honest with you I only "wild camp", if you can call parking on an aire that has water laid on,waste emptying facility, and often an electric hookup available wild camping, Though to be honest, I can be often "lost" up in the forests, just chilling out, me, the dog and no-one else. but I go prepared, I have a 220ah elecsol, 2 x 85w solar panels and a 2.0i generator on board, battery-master so I can always move, and a 1500w inverter with isolator switch,for when I cannot use the genny. I don't use the hookup which is why (other than me being antisocial) I don't use sites as they expect you to pay for the privilege of the facilities, (ps.plus the tracks, just in case I get stuck).I carry 2x 11kg (soon to be gaslows) bottles, but I'm seriously thinking of fitting an onboard tank as well, now I'm going down the refill route. To be honest, the genny has never been used in an emergency situation, but I daredn't leave it behind.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi why would you go wild camping to watch tv .
any way we do a lot of wild camping and as yet have never ran out of power.and have never used a generator .


----------



## POGJONES (Jul 27, 2009)

The tv is just in case the weather is to bad and i have to listen look at the missus for to long.


----------

